# Staffy Puppy's weight



## Polly Pocket (Mar 24, 2011)

Hi, 

We adopted a 9 week old Staffie pup from our local RSPCA centre last Monday, she weighed about 2.7 kilos when we collected her. She has been having 4 meals a day and now weighs in at 3.1 kilos. 
I have not had any experience with Staffies although we have got other dogs, and I am not sure if I am turning her into a tubby puppy or if this weight gain is normal. 
When we collected her she would eat her food as fast as possible, probably because she was used to fighting her siblings for food, but now she has relaxed and takes her time to eat, so she is having much less wind and hiccoughs. 
She gets lots of exercise running around the house and out in the garden with our other dogs, and she sleeps regulary.

Is there anything special I need to feed her or do to make sure she develops properly?

Thanks
Tina


----------



## Guest (Mar 28, 2011)

What food is she on now?
The weight gain sounds about right, it's difficult to say exactly because none of us know what type of Staffy she is, some are fairly small and other almost as big as a small Lab


----------



## kaisa624 (Mar 5, 2010)

Just make sure that she has plenty to chew  As long as you can feel her ribs it should be all good.

I think more knowledgable staff owners will be on soon


----------



## Polly Pocket (Mar 24, 2011)

She is on Pets at Home Advanced Nutrition with Chicken for Puppies.

I have no idea what kind of size she is going to be as the litter she came from was found abandoned without it's mum in an empty house before being taken the our local RSPCA centre. 

We are feeding her 4 times a day at the moment and she also tends to eat anything else she can find, including one of my rose bushes in the garden yesterday 

Are Staffies classed as medium dogs?

I did pick up a bok in [email protected] but it wasn't really any help, pretty pictures and lots of generalisations and tips on training but not much else.

Thanks
Tina


----------



## Purplejellyfish (Jun 30, 2009)

Congratulations on your new addition and welcome to the wonderful world of staffies. Be warned, they are very addictive, I started with one and now have three! 

Staffies vary in size hugely so it is difficult to say what the right weight should be for an individual staffie puppy. My staffie boy is 19" high and weighs in at around 25kgs which is way above the breed standard. My staffie girl who is almost 6 months was weighed last week - 11kgs. I think she will conform more to the breed standard when she is fully grown. I also have a third staffie girl who we rescued last year when she was a year old. She is very tiny, but I suspect she is crossed with something else.

As long as your pup has a good appetite and is thriving, I wouldn't get to hung up about weight. As they grow they go through periods where they appear leggy and periods where they appear decidedly chubby, but it all tends to even out in the end lol!

It is vitally important that your pup gets lots of positive socialisation, particularly with other dogs. Probably the best way is to go to reputable puppy socialisation classes as soon as she has had her vaccinations. 

Hope this is of some help and good luck with your little treasure!


----------



## Polly Pocket (Mar 24, 2011)

Thanks for the reply purplejellyfish,

I suppose I am worrying as she seems to be gaining weight rather fast since we got her, but she is eating well and would probably eat more if it was put down for her 

We have 2 dogs already who are making sure she doesn't get too big for her boots, and has got play dates lined up with a neighbour's tibetian terrier and also my sisters huge golden retriever once she has had her jabs and she will be walked where there are other dogs too, just like our others are. 

I am going to try to make sure she has lots of different experiences once we can take her out, we live in a remote area off of any main roads so she will have to go into town to get used to traffic. 

I can't wait till we can take her to the beach for a nice off lead run around, I know she will chase the gulls and wear herself out nicely as she was chasing a pidgeon in the garden this morning and having a great time. 

I am loving getting to know her, yes I could see how Staffies could become addictive, will have to get working on OH 

Tina


----------

